

Gravity Powered Engine - kusowski
http://rarenergia.com.br/

======
arielpts
According to the comments in the [http://www.e-catworld.com/2013/09/brazilian-
company-building...](http://www.e-catworld.com/2013/09/brazilian-company-
building-claimed-gravity-engine/)

"RAR energia is a big hoax created by a design student."

[http://fotoforensics.com/analysis.php?id=4685127bd7fc0cd632e...](http://fotoforensics.com/analysis.php?id=4685127bd7fc0cd632e95a773c40a63a6a45faed.293376)

~~~
enko
Yeah, was about to comment that that is a very nice bit of CGI. Something
about the matte colour of the metals trips my detector. And the lighting on
the workers, the too-perfect luminosity of the light sources, that
"composited" feel. If you look at the first picture, it's probably the weakest
- look at the 3 transverse beams.

Amazing work, though - right on the edge of genuine photorealism.

update: "foto oficial nº14" is also a weak one. Look at the workers up the
top, the lighting on them is strange. And that guy observing from what seems
to be an impossible position, missing the bottom half of his body.

Geeze it's good though - just that subtle uncanny valley in the lighting, and
even so, I wouldn't bet my life on it!

update 2: actually, I don't know what to believe. It looks composited, but
it's just so damn detailed, maybe I'm trying too hard. Would love to know the
truth.

------
Anon84
A surprising amount of resources dedicated to something anyone with a high
school diploma knows is impossible.

------
swatkat
Sigh.. yet another over-unity and/or perpetual device? At least they got to
build a nice steampunk toy, burning their investor money :)

This reminds me of Steorn Orbo that generated a lot of hype many years ago,
and turned out to be a dud as expected.

------
3oheme
"to pick up and take the energy contained in the planet gravity"

Really? :-(

------
terranstyler
This could well be a "Cara de pau" strategy where Senhor Ribeiros shows the
pics to VCs or other companies, convince them to invest, take their money and
literally exit fast.

------
tagawa
Here's an English summary of the "engine" (by a third-party) with a link to
some of the patents claimed by the inventor:
[http://www.e-catworld.com/2013/09/brazilian-company-
building...](http://www.e-catworld.com/2013/09/brazilian-company-building-
claimed-gravity-engine/)

------
lafar6502
The construction company will be sued for low quality work that prevents the
device from running?

------
birger
What were they thinking? 'Our small model didn't work but that was because of
the relative large friction force, so we just need to build a larger
prototype?'

I don't see how this should work!

------
rbanffy
That someone believes this is, frankly, embarrassing.

~~~
AmVess
The engineering looks the part though. I'd call it a magnificent Rube Goldberg
machine, but at least his machines served a purpose.

My first thought is that this is some giant troll job.

------
ghshephard
Has to be an attractive looking hoax. I can't believe anyone would actually
spend that much money without a LOT of due dilligence.

------
bcl
Lack of proper respect for the laws of physics.

------
retrogradeorbit
Why do they always build the prototype so big?

------
gokce
They should have made a timelapse video out of it, it would be much better
than tormenting my mouse wheel.

------
bking
Does it not bother anyone that the same machine is "built" in 2 different
buildings?

------
ereinach
the lack of webdesign called for a hoax. If such thing was true, they'd be
showering with dollars and would have a got a decent design.

------
eonil
Up-voters, you hooked me up. Nice job.

------
bmelton
Regrettably, Google Translate can't translate the text embedded in the images.
Can anybody translate further?

~~~
deletes
Here is some more info, looks like a perpetual motion machine to me.
[http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:RAR_Energia_Ltda_Grav...](http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:RAR_Energia_Ltda_Gravity_Motor)

